# Advice for a new pigeon mother please!



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

I have unexpectedly become the guardian of a pigeon. He is an adolescent or young adult and I don't know his history. (For that matter I'm not sure its a he.) One of his wings has been damaged and he is not able to fly, or even flutter. It was not broken and he is healthy and lively and in no pain.

I think I've got the basics of feeding him, and we are already starting to slowly bond. I would really appreciate some advice on the size of cage I should get for him. He is alone, will most probably remain alone, and I don't have a lot of extra space but want him to have what is necessary for him to be comfortable. I understand I should have different sizes and kinds of perches at different levels, is that correct? And what basic supplies should I get for him to ensure he is parasite free and keep him in good health.

I do have other animals, and I've found you learn as you go along, but starting with some basics is always so helpful. I had budgies and finches, but it was when I was very young and I want to do better by my new little friend then I did by them.

Thank you so much for your help!
Yours,
Joy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Joy,

Welcome tp 'pigeoneering'.

He would need a cage, if you mean indoors, more than big enough in each direction for him to fully extend his wings (or in this case so far, one wing). height is less important than length and depth, so those tall but not-too-wide parrot cages one sees are not suitable. 

Perches would be necessary only if he was in a really large enclosure, and if he remains flightless he wouldn't reach them. We have what we use as 'hospital' cages which are actually Chinchilla cages. Some of them have a shelf at the side and a slightly higher one along the back. With cages that lack a shelf, a pigeon really appreciates a plain old house brick (or half brick) more than a 'normal' bird perch. They prefer a broader, flatter surface in general. They have simple needs  Really, the size of cage depends on how much of the time he is likely to be confined

His food would be 'mixed corn' or, better, real pigeon mix. Certainly in the UK there are a few pet shops which sell pigeon mix (in varying quantities) but most places it's available are feed stores / corn stores which deal with pigeons fanciers. Probably much the same where you are - I'm sure we have someone in your area who may know. Dove mix would be OK for a little extra, too. 

He'll be needing grit, but not the tiny stuff that small birds have. 

Pigeons do need exercise time, of course, in a safe (from animals, particularly if he's disabled) place. 

If you suspect mites, Johnson's anti mite spray for birds is fine, or Sevin dust (covering face and head whilst applying, of course).

Vitamin supplement for birds is good, and should contain D3 for calcium. This is particularly important if he's inside. Some time in fresh air and sun is really desirable, though, provided he is secure and safe from predators. 

Check his poop regularly - firm, rounded and brown/olive green with a white cap is 'normal'.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Joy,

I'm so glad you decided to post on the web.

Here is a link to caring for a pet pigeon:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848

You should also have pigeon grit on hand, pigeon seed...of course... and a few other things. Sometimes I add a bit of brewers yeast and a drop of wheat germ oil to the seed-itt gives them some added nutrition.

I give my birds garlic caps once a week, a drop of Neem oil, and Apple Cider Vinegar in the water. This keeps their immune system in geer. The garlic is also a wonderful way to keep interior worms/parasites away. I also give a cod liver oil cap for extra D3 (and more) once a month for indoor birds. I will also administer probiotics when they need it. 

You can use a parakeet spray for the mice and lice, and allow the bird to bathe whenever he/she feels like it.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

My two cents:

As an unexpected pigeon caretaker, I too had many of the same questions. The link listed above answered many of them for me, and the folks here are SUPER nice. 

My pigeon is also an "only pigeon" and I also have a highly curious (and devious) dog, so I needed to get a house big enough for the pigeon to be comfortable for long periods of time when I am not home.

In my search, I found the best choices were small animal houses, such as rabbit enclosures. As was mentioned above, height is less important than length and width. I will post a photo that I posted before of Sophie's home so you can see what we use. It is actually a pigeon dwelling, although I think it was meant for more than one tenant  .

I also made sure to put her by a window so she has something to look out of during the day. I tried various perches, but she didn't seem interested, so what I found that works better is a regular brick. She loves to perch on the brick--and added bonuses are it washes off easily and I think it helps blunt her nails.

Lastly, and this might sound goofy or naff, but I also play music for her when I am not home. I use either an iPod or the radio set to the classical music station. I swear, she perks up when the music comes on and actually seems to be listening to it and enjoying it, even sometimes cooing along. Not everyone is as crazy as me, but I thought I would throw it out there if you're interested. 

Good luck.

Best,

Bill B.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Actually, it won't let me upload the photos of Sophie's home since I have already posted them before. So, just go to the thread entitled "Even More Sophie" to see her swank pigeon pad.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, this is the link showing the beautiful Sophie's luxurious pad.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21640


PS - Bill, I'll be posting some pictures soon of our own "Sophie look-a-like" that we just got in on a rescue. We named her Crystal and I thought of Sophie as soon as I saw her.


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear John, Treesa and Bill,
Thank you all so much this really does help immensely!

I'm afraid it has also inspired more questions.

Treesa, how do you administer capsules? 

What ought I to do about worms? Is he very likely to have them?

Bill, I did read your story earlier today, ... thank you so much for sharing it. And I don't think you at all crazy, ... spend a week around here!. 

I like your suggestions about the cage very much. It does need to be quite wide and long since in spite of them not lifting him at all both of his wings do open and flap, ... unfortunately that's all they do. It ought to be a good sized cage since he will need to be in it a good bit of the time, ... naturally I'll be letting him out but with the other members (animal) of the family his outings will have to be Very closely supervised. So could you please give me a rough idea of the size of cage I ought to be looking for? 

Also you mention that he ought not to have the small grit, ... is there one for larger birds? Or is there simply something else I should look for to give him his grit.

I wondered, what do you all use for their baths? And how big ought that to be. 

Won't he want some toys, something to pass the time with? What would make suitable play things?

Please forgive my many questions, and if I'm not thinking of something obvious please don't hesitate to draw my attention to it. He has had a very bad few weeks and isn't out of the woods yet, I want his new residence to be the best it can be. I know it will adjust to his needs and personality as time passes, but I am hoping to make a good beginning, with the easiest possible transition for him.

Thank you so very much!
Joy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Joy

Welcome to the forum and thank you so much for caring for this little pigeon.

You can take a sample of his poop to most any vet and they can analyze it for a number of things like coccidiosis and worms which many pigeons can get after being in the wild. The vet can prescribe something for either of those diseases. You can purchase a spray called Scatt that can be used to control any mites he may have too.

LOL, don't be afraid since I've mentioned several things to look for - most pigeons are usually just fine but these are some things we, as rehabbers, always look out for. And, you can't catch them.

We use a red pigeon grit with osyter shells. You can probably pick this up at any feed/seed store in your area. I like the red grit because it has a lot of minerals in it.

You can purchase a kitty litter pan for bath time. Pigeons love bathing - I mean absolutely love it!  

I do hope you enjoy your new little friend. Pigeons are just great.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Treesa, how do you administer capsules? 

I open the beak gently, insert the soft gel cap to the back of the throat-over the tongue,(lubricate with water) push cap back gently as far as it will go....and allow the bird to close it's beak and swallow.You can rub their throat gently, just under their beak in downward strokes, this helps them to digest it. I have found the garlic caps work wonders when you have just one bird, and does keep worms and parasites away. 


What ought I to do about worms? Is he very likely to have them?
It is a possiblity, as birds can have parasites as dogs and cats do.

Also you mention that he ought not to have the small grit, ... is there one for larger birds? Or is there simply something else I should look for to give him his grit.
You can buy pigeon grit that is specially made for them from pigeon supply stores, or feed and grain stores sometimes carry it.


I wondered, what do you all use for their baths? And how big ought that to be. 
*I use a small dog dish for one pigeon, and a new cat litter box for several. Some pigeons prefer a shower to bathe in.*

Won't he want some toys, something to pass the time with? What would make suitable play things?
Yes, some of our members give their birds plush toys that are strong and don't break as they will knock the stuffing out of them. Plastic balls are also one favorite of our member, Pete's bird, Dudley.His bird also sleeps with a stuffed toy.
Joy[/QUOTE]


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Maggie and Treesa, thank you both for the welcome and the information.

Oh Treesa, I thought giving pills to my dogs was fun, ... a capsule down the beak I can't wait!

Don't worry Maggie, I'm not easily put off, I'd rather be aware of what might be and be prepared, ... so much less exciting. 

Well I think I have my first shopping list together now. I am glad to be able to help this poor little sweet, I think when he has adjusted we will all do well together.

Thank you all so much, I can't tell you how I appreciate the help and advice.

Yours,
Joy


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, but what would be the recommended dimentions of a cage for a single pigeon, ... just a general idea please? He isn't a very large bird. I don't have the experience to feel very confident of this all important point!

Thank you for any help in this.

Joy


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

hi We bought ours at walmart. They are called small animal cages and have a tray on the bottom for cleaning.At night, we put one pigeon in each one of their cages when they go to sleep in the pigeon coop. We have 8 pet pigeons and 8 cages.In the day time they fly in side their big flight cage.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

nbdyuknow said:


> Lastly, and this might sound goofy or naff, but I also play music for her when I am not home. I use either an iPod or the radio set to the classical music station. I swear, she perks up when the music comes on and actually seems to be listening to it and enjoying it, even sometimes cooing along. Not everyone is as crazy as me, but I thought I would throw it out there if you're interested.


Bill, I guess I'm crazy too  Whenever I transport pigeons for any real distance in my car, I always think that they will be much happier if I have the radio on low so they'll be soothed by constant low-key sound.

John


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies. I have always left classical music on for my doggie when I leave the house, it's even easier now with cable TV and the classical music channel. I made a playlist of quiet jazz music for Sophie that she seemed to really enjoy, and she likes the classical music. The opera, not so much.  

Joy, Sophie's home is 38" long x 23" wide x 21" high. It also has a removable sliding plastic pan underneath which makes cleaning much easier. 

Another thing which you should know about, especially if your little pigeon is going to be an "indoor" pigeon is Boni's PGWear. It sounds like a commerical, but honestly has made a HUGE difference in our human/pigeon relationship. Without the poop factor to worry about, everyone is a lot happier, and Sophie actually seems to enjoy wearing her PGWear. 

And, I can't resist adding another photo of Sophie...


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you Bill, that does help! I really hope I can get one with the removable tray but I know my selection is going to be limited so not sure I'm going to get that lucky. 

Where does one get PGWear? It certainly sounds like the answer to a pleasurable worry free free flight (or in my little one's case free run) time.

Thanks so much for all the help from everyone.

Joy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Joy,

These are what our 'hospital' cages are like. Don't recall the measurements (and I'm not where they are right now) but as you see they are a good size. These are the cages we got from Petsmart (or whatever it's now called where you are)

John

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=7024&d=1187902770


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear John,
That's great, ... and yes we have Pet Smart! That is a help since I actually live in a very small town with limited resources, however, there's a Pet Smart in a city about an hour from here.

Thanks very much!
Joy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Joy, this is the link about the PG wear.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21642


----------



## DoveGrey (Sep 13, 2007)

Dear Maggie,
Terrific! Thank You! I'm not always very good at searching!
Joy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

You might want to call before you go as each store has different selections. You can also order on-line, I'm sure. That also gives you an idea of prices. 
If there are bird shows in your area, regardless if it's for hookbills and exotics or for the "garden" birds like doves, pigeons, chickens and so forth, there are often cage dealers there and you can get really good prices on cages too. 

One thing to make sure and check though is the spacing between bars. Make sure it's too small for the head to get through. Some of the small animal cages (for small animals) I've seen have spaces just big enough to trap a head. 

The type of cage (should you go for a bird cage) is called a "flight cage". There's a new line of cages out with a bottom plastic lip that flares away from the base to catch stuff (feathers and seeds); it's the Clean Life line, but most of them have the vertical space, not the horizontal space. The one I've seen that's like a flight cage probably isn't big enough for a pidgie.

I've gone through about 3 or 4 different cages trying to find one that I like for our two parakeets. I love Sophie's home; it's one swank pad. Wish I could find one with the right bar spacings for our parakeets.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As far as toys go, the best we got was the Ty Beanie toy "Serenity Dove of Peace".

We ended up having to buy a second one, as the first eventually got too scruffy after being a temporary companion to lone pigeons (especially Snowflake, who even built a nest for it).

This pic from a couple of years back shows the toy on the left, with a young pigeon (now called "Serenity") for whom it was company at first, along with a rescued adult (called "Peace") on the top box.

Our blue-bar squeaker "Silly Billy" was the most recent bird to have a Serenity companion - he seemed to think it was his mother.

John

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1773&d=1130350025


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I just got PGWear too and while it's taking Rainbow a little while to get used to it I think it will really enhance his life. I plan to get one for Winnie and hopefully one of my doves next. Here's where you find it http://www.birdwearonline.com/. Boni makes them and really cares that the pigeons do well in the Wear. As a crafter I am impressed with her design and quality.


----------

